# كهرباء بالمجان 70 كيلووات ساعه من العالم الامريكي Troy Reed



## fagrelsabah (9 نوفمبر 2009)

االسلام عليكم 

اخترع العالم Troy Reed الامريكي محرك كهربي يقوم بتشغيل نفسه ذاتيا وينتج 30 كيلووات ساعه وبحد اقصى حمل 70 كيلوات ساعه 

وذالك من خلال مغانط النيوديوم القوية جدا واستغلال الفيض المغناطيسي الهائل لها فى توليد الكهرباء 
وللاسف هذا احد المحركات المرفوضه من قبل المستثمرين لانهم يريدون ان تظل الطاقة الكهربية غالية وليست رخيصه ليزدادوا غناء ويزداد الفقراء فقرا 
فلا هم لهم بمعنى بيئة نظيفة او حل ازمة الفقر العالمية 


واستطاع هذا العالم من خلال عدة محركات قام بتصنيعها منذ عام 1994 الى عام 2006 ان يصل الى افضل محرك ومولد دائم الحركة وهو يستخدمه لتشغيل منزله بالكامل على هذا المولد الكهربي 
وفى حالة انقكاع الكهرباء عن المدينه فانه يقوم بامداد جيرانه بالكهرباء من مولده هذا 


وققد قام بتركيب احد تلك المحركات على سيارة فى الفديو الشهير له على يتيوب 


فهذلا جزاء من يجتهد ليتعلم ماهى الطاقة الحرة 

وهذا الاختراع للرد على المكذبين والمشككين للطاقة الحرة الذين يريدون العرب فى قمة التاخر والتخلف عن ركب التكنولوجيا 

ولكنها اختراعات تم محاربتها لنظل فقراء ومحتاجين الى الطاقة المكلفة 

ليظل الاغنياء اغنياء ويزدادوا غناء على حساب الباقين 
ويزيدوا الفقراء فقرا 

فاين المكذبين من تلك الاختراعات ام انها محرمة علينا لنظل الى الابد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

للمزيد





*Directory:Surge Motor Technology by Troy Reed*

*From PESWiki*

Jump to: navigation, search


 Troy Reed with his motor


In around 1994, Troy Reed claimed to have a fuelless, pollution-free motor with around 7 kilowatts of output, powerful enough to run a house or a car. The technology received a flurry of high-level interest, including major media. Actor and co-inventor, Dennis Weaver organized a cross-country demonstration. 
The technology was apparently hampered when Troy's wife and VP of the company divorced and moved to Costa Rica. Reed admitted on tape in 1999 that he had not achieved self-sustainability. 
From 1980-1995, Troy allegedly built a generator that allegedly was powering his own home (and some of the neighbors when the power went out). Usually it put out around 15-30 kW, but it was capable of putting out 70 kW. 
As of 2006, the son, Mark, is doing other things, but would eventually like to resurrect the "Mach II" version of the magnet motor, for which he has the full blueprints that he drew. 



http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...y_by_Troy_Reed

الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بعض الصور للمحرك الاول له فى عام 1994 

والرسم لها 

الصور بالمرفقات

وكذالك ملف شرح تركيب المحرك 

وهو يعتمد على حركة الغانط والحركة الميكانيكة للمكابس


----------



## ask85 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع جزيت خيرا والى الامام

الكيلو الواحد يعادل كم وات ؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ask85 قال:


> رائع جزيت خيرا والى الامام
> 
> الكيلو الواحد يعادل كم وات1000 وات ؟؟




المنزل العادى يمكن تشغيله بمولد كهرباء 5كيلوات كاعه 

وهذا المحرك متوسط تشغيله 30000 وات ساعه

ثلاثين الف وات ساعه بحد اقصي حمل يصل الى 70000 وات ساعه 

وهو يكفي لتشغيل مجموعه من المنازل 
او مصنع صغير 

وتكلفه الكهرباء صفر 

لان المحرك ينتج كهرباء ليغذى نفسه بالطاقة اللازمة ويعطى فائض يتعدى ال 500 ضعف 
ولكن تلك المحركات يتم التعتيم عليها من قبل قله تستفيد من غلاء اسعار الكهرباء 
ولايريدون انتشارها 

وهم يعبدون ويقدسون قانون الطاقة الذى تم وضعه للتعتيم على المصادر المختلفة للطاقة الحرة 

ولكن معظم مهندسين الكهرباء يعلمون صحة تلك المنحركات 
ولكن من يهتم 
ومن يملك تكلفة الدراسة والبحث والتجارب


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*ELECTRIC VEHICLE SURGE TECHNOLOGY NO BATTERIES NO GAS*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8L4LBJE


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بعض الصور للمحرك الدائم الحركة 
وتركيب نموذج منه على سيارة والسير بها


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 نوفمبر 2009)

صور المحرك الدائم الحركة داخل السيارة ولوحة تحكم الكمبيوتر للتحكم فى سرعة وانتاج المحرك للكهرباء 


الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## essam-ali (10 نوفمبر 2009)

محدش يقدر يجيب طريقه الصنع؟؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 نوفمبر 2009)

essam-ali قال:


> محدش يقدر يجيب طريقه الصنع؟؟؟


بالمرفقات يوجد تفاصيل صنع المحرك الاول له 

اما المحرك الثانى المعدل فتلك براءة اختراع محفوظه له ولن تجدها على الانترنت 
ولكن ستجدالكثير من تلك المحركات والمخططات على الانترنت وسابحث عنها لكم باذن الله تعالي


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الكثير من المحركات الدائمة الحركة اللتى ولد الكهرباء وتحل مشكلة الطاقة العالمية 

ولكن يتم التعتيم عليها لمصلحة من ؟







ربما ليظل الاغنياء اغنياء ويزيدوا الفقراء فقرا بزيادة اسعار الطاقة من الحين للاخر ونعيش للابد في الفقر والحرمان 



وربما تكون تلك المحركات بارقة امل لمهندس مسلم يخاف الله تعالى ويتم توفيقه الى ان يصل الى تلك المحركات 
والنصيحة لا تظهروا بالاعلام والا فالمصير واحد لكل من وجد الطاقة الحرة 
والان مع الروابط للعلماء والمحركات الدائمة الحركة 

= الرابط الاول لفديو يشرح فيه هذا العالم النموذج الاول لمحركه الذى يعمل على المغانط بالاضافه الى حركة المكابس الميكانيكية اللتى تقوم باكمل الدورة للمحرك وعلى ما اتذكر ان هذا النموذج كان اناج سنة 1991 


اسم الفديو 
*THE SURGE TECHNOLOGY MAGNETIC FREE ENERGY MOTOR RUNS ON ITS OWN DEFIES THE LAWS OF PHYSICS The Alternative Energy COVERUP !!!!! PART 1*




الرابط له 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqsyl...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqsyl...layer_embedded


2= الفديو الثانى 


يشرح فيه كيف يتم تركيب مولد للكهرباء منفصل عن المحرك ومتصل به بواسطة سير نقل الحركة 

وانه لايوجد مصدر خارجى للطاقة الكهربية من اسلاك امداد وخلافه 


اسم الفلم 
*SURGE TECHNOLOGY PART 2 BY TROY REED*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG4bX...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG4bX...layer_embedded


وهذا المحرك هو الذى وضعت مخططاته بالمرفقات 

اما النموذج الحديث فقد احتفظ هذا العالم بمخطططه لنفسه 
وهذه فرصة لتعلم كيف تعمل تلك المحركات الدائمة الحركة والعمل على تطويرها




3= هذا هو فديو يشرح فيه هذا العالم المحرك الدائم الحركة الذى يولد 30 كيلووات ساعه 
وانه عمل على تطويرة خلا اكثر من 15 سنه ليصل الى محرك تم تركيبه على سيارة والسير بها 

سيارة لاتحتاج للتوقف لشحنها بالكهرباء تذهب بها اينما شئت 


اسم الفديو 

*ELECTRIC VEHICLE SURGE TECHNOLOGY NO BATTERIES NO GAS*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8...layer_embedded



================================================


هنا فديو اخر لمحرك دائم الحركة ينتج 700% طاقة كهربية اكثر مما يحتاج ويصلح لتشغيل المصانع والمنازل والسيارات وكل شئ 

وكان اسم المحرك  cycclone
وللاسف تم محاربة مخترعه وتم ايداع المحرك احد المتاحف 

اسم الفديو 

*Magnetic Engine*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8La...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8La...layer_embedded


http://www.cycclone.us/index.html



===================================

وهنا احدى الحكومات تولت بناء هذا المحرك لتوليد الكهرباء

ويسمى محرك ال I B M 

بمدينة بودابست بدوله المجر =- هنجريا 
*Electromagnetic Over Unity Power Plant*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDeXT...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDeXT...layer_embedded
=================================================


وهذا هو محرك اخر دائم الحركة للمخرع والعلم جون كريستي 

الاسترالى 

ومحركه يمكنه انارة المنازل والسفن والطائرات و كل شئ يحتاج الى طاقة 

فهو محرك لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية من المغانط الداخلية له 

اسم الفديو 

FREE ENERGY Home Generator -Zero Point Energy - Off the Grid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCel...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCel...layer_embedded



=====



FREE ENERGY magnet motor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gkr7...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gkr7...layer_embedded


==========


How to Build Your Own Home Made MAGNET MOTOR to Generate FREE ENERGY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ids0g...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ids0g...layer_embedded
=====


رابط خاص لموقعه 

Magniwork - The Energy of Tomorrow, In Your Home Today!


Magniwork - The Energy of Tomorrow, In Your Home Today!





why FREE ENERGY magnet motor was hidden from publick



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBvwJ...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBvwJ...layer_embedded


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*International prep* 
Despite his plan to do things domestically first, Minato is well prepared for the international markets. He is armed with both six years of living and doing business in Los Angeles in the early 90s -- and with patent protection for over 48 countries. His is hardly a provincial perspective. 

His US experience came after playing the piano for a living for 15 years. He began tinkering with his invention in the mid-70s. The idea for his magnetic motor design came from a burst of inspiration while playing the piano. 

But Minato decided to drop everything in 1990 to help his daughter Hiroko, who at the age of 20 decided that she wanted to be a rhythm and blues star in the US. Minato is a strong believer in family: If Hiroko was going to find fame and fortune in the US, Dad had better be there to help manage her. He suceeded in helping Hiroko to achieve a UK dance chart number one hit in 1995. 

In 1996 Minato returned to Japan and his magnetic motor project. The following year he displayed his prototypes to national power companies, government officials and others at a five-day conference in Mexico City. Interest was palpable, and Minato realized that his invention might meet a global need for energy-saving devices. 




Subsequent previews and speeches in Korea and Singapore further consolidated his commitment to bringing the invention to fruition, and he was able to bring in several early-stage investors. 

During the late 90s, Minato continued to refine his prototypes. He also stayed in constant contact with his lawyer, registering patents in major countries around the world. Through his experiences in the US he realized that legal protection was critical, even if it meant delaying release of the technology by a couple of years. 

Ironically, by the time he'd won patents in 47 countries, the Japanese patent office turned him down on the grounds that "[the invention] couldn't possibly work" and that somehow he was fabricating the claims. 

But a few months later they were forced to recant their decision after the US patent office recognized his invention and gave him the first of two patents. As Minato notes: "How typical of Japan's small-minded bureaucrats that they needed the leadership of the US to accept that my invention was genuine." 





By 2001, the Minatos had refined their motors and met enough potential investors to enter into a major international relationship, initially with a Saudi company, to be followed thereafter by companies in the US and elsewhere. 

However, fate dealt the investors and Minato's business a serious blow when the World Trade Center was attacked in New York. The Saudis retreated, and Minato's plans fell back to square one. 

Now Minato is once again ready to move. With the first order in the works and more orders pending successful prototypes, he has decided that investors don't have to be primary partners. He is actively accepting inquiries from corporate investors who can bring strategic advantages and corporate credibility with them. His company, Japan Magnetic Fan, will make a series of investment tie-up announcements in the first and second quarters of 2004. 




*Implications* 
Minato's motors consume just 20 percent or less of the power of conventional motors with the same torque and horse power. They run cool to the touch and produce almost no acoustic or electrical noise. They are significantly safer and cheaper (in terms of power consumed), and they are sounder environmentally. 

The implications are enormous. In the US alone, almost 55 percent of the nation's electricity is consumed by electric motors. While most factory operators buy the cheapest motors possible, they are steadily being educated by bodies like NEMA (National Electrical Manufacturers Association) that the costs of running a motor over a typical 20-year lifespan comprise a purchase price of just 3 percent of the total, and electricity costs of 97 percent. It is not unusual for a $2,000 motor to consume $80,000 of electricity (at a price of .06 cents per kilowatt hour). 

Since 1992, when efficiency legislation was put into place at the US federal level, motor efficiency has been a high priority -- and motors saving 20 percent or so on electrical bills are considered highly efficient. Minato is about to introduce a motor which saves 80 percent, putting it into an entirely new class: The $80,000 running cost will drop to just $16,000. This is a significant savings when multiplied by the millions of motors used throughout the USA and Japan -- and eventually, throughout the world. 




*The devices* 
Minato's invention and its ability to use remarkably less power and run without heat or noise make it perfect for home appliances, personal computers, cellphones (a miniature generator is in the works) and other consumer products. 

The magnetic motor will be cheaper than a standard motor to make, as the rotor and stator assemblies can be set into plastic housings, due to the fact that the system creates very little heat. Further, with the motor's energy efficiency, it will be well suited for any application where a motor has limited energy to drive it. While development is still focused on replacing existing devices, Minato says that his motor has sufficient torque to power a vehicle. 





With the help of magnetic propulsion, it is feasible to attach a generator to the motor and produce more electric power than was put into the device. Minato says that average efficiency on his motors is about 330 percent. 

Mention of Over Unity devices in many scientific circles will draw icy skepticism. But if you can accept the idea that Minato's device is able to create motion and torque through its unique, sustainable permanent magnet propulsion system, then it makes sense that he is able to get more out of the unit than he puts in in terms of elctrical power. Indeed, if the device can produce a surplus of power for longer periods, every household in the land will want one. 




"I am not in this for the money," Minato says. "I have done well in my musical career, but I want to make a contribution to society -- helping the backstreet manufacturers here in Japan and elsewhere. I want to reverse the trends caused by major multinationals. There is a place for corporations. But as the oil industry has taught us, energy is one area where a breakthrough invention like this cannot be trusted to large companies." 

Minato was once close to making a deal with Enron. But today, he is firmly on a mission to support the small and the independent -- and to go worldwide with them and his amazing machine. "Our plan is to rally smaller companies and pool their talent, and to one day produce the technology across a


----------



## essam-ali (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر لك يا اخي علي المجهود


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*GMC HOLDING CORP, REMAT , RARE EARTH ELECTRO MAGNETIC ENGINE*

محرك مغناطيسي يعمل على ادراة مولد كهرباء

تصنيع يدوى


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Lnhs7caCo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*Perendev magnetic motor 
*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiWiXMHn0&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مخططات المحركات الكهربائية الدائمة الحركة 

مع شرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عمل كل منها 

وكيف يمكن انتاج 800% فائض كهرباء اكثر من الاستهلاك لها 

اسس علمية لمعلومات غائبة عنا




المخططات بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 نوفمبر 2009)

المزيد من المخططات للطاقة الحرة 


لعلها تساعد الكثيرين على فهم معنى الطاقة الحرة والطرق غير التقليدية للحصول عليها 


بالمرفقات


----------



## أحمد صبري علي حسن (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا مهندس كهرباء قوى ،وأود الإشارة والتأكيد أن كل هذه الاختراعات لاتتناقض مع قانون الطاقة وأنها لا تستحدث طاقة من العدم ولكن الفكرة هى تحويل صورة غير تقليدية أو صورة متجددة من صور الطاقة إلى حركة في المواتير أو كهرباء في المولدات وأربا ببعض الزملاء في الملتقى أن يتصوروا أنه لا توجد مدخلات للطاقة في هذه المواتير أو المولدات أو أن الكفاءة تتجاوز أو حتى تصل 100 %


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 نوفمبر 2009)

المزيد من مخططات الطاقة الحرة 


مع الاختراعات الجديدة وشرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عملها 
Acoustic water pumps: Bellocq, Dickinson and Benson 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5.

Pancake Coil, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5

Electrical generator coil, Stephen Mark Chapter 5

Electrical generator, Alberto Molina-Martinez Chapter 5.

Electrical generator, Joseph Cater Chapter 5.

Electrical generator, Alfred Hubbard Chapter 5

Battery-pulser, John Bedini Chapter 5

Aspden Efect, Harold Aspden Chapter 5

Aerial system, Frank Prentice Chapter 5


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
المخطط بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 نوفمبر 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 6

Battery-pulser, Ron Pugh Chapter 6.

Battery-pulser, John Bedini Chapter 6

Automotive Relay battery pulser, Imhotep Chapter 6


المخطط بالمرفقات
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 نوفمبر 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Aerial system, Hermann Plauston Chapter 7

Aerial system, Nikola Tesla Chapter 7.

Aerial system, Raymond Phillips Chapter 7
Aerial system, Roy Meyers Chapter 7
Aerial system, Thomas Henry Moray Chapter 7.

Aerial system, Hermann Plauston Chapter 7
الوثيقة بالمرفقات


-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 نوفمبر 2009)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Britt Engine, Robert Britt Chapter 8


Clem engine, Richard Clem Chapter 8.

Compressed-air engine, Bob Neal Chapter 8
Compressed-air engine, Leroy Rogers Chapter 8.


Compressed-air tank, Scott Robertson Chapter 8.

Compressed-air/oil engine, Eber Van Valkenburg Chapter 8

Neal Compressed-air Engine, Bob Neal Chapter 8

Self-powered water-jet electrical generator Chapter 8
Turbine, Michael Eskeli, Chapter 8
Vortex tube, Chapter 8

Water-jet self-powered 800 watt generator Chapter 8.











المخططات بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 نوفمبر 2009)

==
Co-axial Cable Electrets, Chapter 9

Electrets, Chapter 9

Pyramid, James Brock Chapter 9

Pyramid, Peter Grandics Chapter 9

Pyramid, Thomas Trawoeger Chapter 9

Stromerzeuger, Hans Coler Chapter 9

Joe Cell, Joe Nobel Chapter 9


الملف بالمرفقات
====


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 نوفمبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> مخططات المحركات الكهربائية الدائمة الحركة
> 
> مع شرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عمل كل منها
> 
> ...


 Change Player Size






Watch this video in a new window






*FREE ENERGY Home Generator -Zero Point Energy - Off the Grid*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCelx7qe_M&feature=player_embedded

*ELECTRIC VEHICLE SURGE TECHNOLOGY NO BATTERIES NO GAS*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8L4LBJE&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QDfN9pVF0g


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QDfN9pVF0g


----------



## م.عماد ك (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله الله لك في ميزان حسنات أعمالك


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير علي هذا المجهود الرائع وربنا ينفع به العرب اجمعين مع تحياتي وشكرآ:75:


----------



## د حسين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*العالم Troy Reed*

يبدو ان العالم Troy Reed الأمريكي نصاب كبير ومحترف ويجيد اخفاء مصدر الطاقة الأساسي تحت الطاولة التي ترونها وشكرا


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*توضيح كم امبير لكل واحد كيلوا واط*

السلام عليكم

كل واحد كيلو واط = 1000 واط

1000 واط 
-------- = 4.545 امبير في كل واحد كيلو واط
220 واط الامبير

للتوضيح لطفاً


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*اليكم المزيد من المحركات بالادله لها - فأين ادلة المكذبين الذين يريدون التخلف والجهل* 
* واليكم المزيد 

فاين ادلتكم اللتى تويد كذبكم 

لاتوجد لان الكذب لا ادله له 

فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من كتم تلك العلوم وعمل على منع نشرها وهو يعلم تماما انها صالحة ولكن خبث نفسه وحقده على العرب يجعله يمضى وقته في التكذيب بدون ادلة لان قلبه قد امتلئ حقدا وحسدا على انتشار تلك العلوم الى المسلمين 

فلا يملك الا كلمة لاتجربوها وهو يبكى لانه يعلم ان تم تجربتها فسنكتشف الخدعه الكبري


1--


15000 فولت من الماء مصدر جديد للكهرباء من اكتشاف د Walter Lewin


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152272.html

2-----

Kapanadze 100 KWكهرباء مجانا استطاع المهندسين الاتراك تطوير جهاز استقبال الكهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146541.html




3 ---

Rotary Attraction Motor كهرباء مجانا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147418.html
4----

المحول الكهربائى المحمول الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143758.html

5--
الرجل المعجزة - مهندس نجح فى استخدام الطاقة الحرة والمجانية والمتجدة لكل اغراض الحياة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146969.html


6-


مخترع الاطباق الطائرة العالم John Searl و لماذا تم اخفاء اختراعاته؟


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146696.html



7-------


محرك دائم الحركة يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144583.html




8--




طرق جديدة للطاقة الشمسية للدول العربية من امكانيات محلية الصنع 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150794.html


9-----


دكتور الDr. Schwartz وتوليد الكهرباء بالمجان =وشرح جهازة للكهرباء الصامته السلام عليك


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151728.html




10


من شعر الرأس = كهرباءمجاناsolar panel


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153236.html



11------
تحويل الموجات إلى كهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119529.html
12-----

طاقة كهربية مجانا تصنيع محلى وسهل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114743.html

13-----
انتاج الكهرباء باستخدم دراجة Bicycle Powered Generator


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154149.html


14-----

الطاقة البديلة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154910.html

15----



محرك مغناطيسي سهل التصنيع ودائم الحركة Free Energy # 2 - Working Magnet Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144763.html

16---
توليد الكهرباء من الرياح ارجو مساعدة ومناقشة الى د باشراحيل ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150437.html


17--

احصل على كهرباء مجانا وتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117419.html


18---


كهرباء بالمجان طاقة كهربية جديدة من احد العلماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156337.html




19----

احصل على كهرباء مجانا 3000 Wattوتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118058.html




20---


كل المطلوب : موتور يصنع منزلياً يعمل بتقنية طاقة الجاذبية الأرضية ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144174.html

21----

تصنيع مولد كهربائي يعتمد على البطارية 12 فولت وعاكس .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99703.html







22---


اول عمل لي لصناعة مروحه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائية ‏

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156916.html

23-----


شرح كيف تحصل على مغانط نيديوم من القرص الصلب = الهارد ديسك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156346.html



24-----

آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



25-----


الحركة الدئمة من المولد والمحرك (هل يمكن )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97552.html




26------


آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة بتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



27----


شاب يخترع ألواح طاقة شمسية من الشعر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158970.html

28------

المحرك دائم الحركة........بين الوهم و الحقيقة!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html






29---

الطاقة المتجددة مستقبلنا المجهول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16941.html





30----

"شمسون" سيارة شمسية مصرية 100%


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159236.html


31--



الطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151054.html


32---



محطة كهربائية توفر الطاقة النظيفة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159239.html




33--



استخدام طاقة الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر رخيص ودائم ونظيف للطاقة ‏


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95395.html


34---

توليد الكهرباء من الرياح 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html




35----


طاقة الرياح ... كتب ومواقع !!! Wind Power

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149668.html



36---


الالية الميكانيكية لتصميم العنفة الريحية.........وكل عام وانتم بخير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103919.html

37------



تصميم تربينات الرياح- رسالة ماجستير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156316.html



38----

إلى كل من لم تسنح له الفرصة , محرك كهربائي تلقائي الحركة؟؟؟؟ 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40984.html

39--

جهاز لشحن الحاسب بالقدم ــ يحول الطاقة الميكانيكة إلى كهربائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122052.html

40----




 اول دولة عربية تصنع عنفات ريحية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137688.html



41--

طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150278.html



42------

سوال


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157024.html

مغناطيس مولد للكهرباء free energy coil للعالم Steven Mark solid state generator 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113609.html



43--


المرجو الاجابة عن هذه الأسئلة من فضلكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154964.html



44--
مروحة تعمل بدون كهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21813.html



45-
اصنع مولد كهربائي يعمل بالماء بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48817.html



كهرباء بالمجان مع المحرك العجيب ل Bruce DePalma


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144674.html




المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة وتجربة لشرح طريقة عملهperendev


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144668.html


المحرك المغناطيسي وبعض اسرارة perendev motor princip

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144661.html


محرك دائم الحركة فى احد المعارض الدولية = يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144587.html


المحرك الدائم الحرك الذى يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية للرد على المكذبين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144581.html



انتاج الكهرباء من حول ماسورة العادم للمحركات GEET coil

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144568.html



ايها المحبطون نحن لكم بالمرصاد ....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144206.html



انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة بواسطة تطوير لواقط شمسية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94902.html
--------------



توربينات هوائيه لتوليد طاقه كهربائيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152237.html








---------



آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانيةhttp://www.arab-

eng.org/vb/t148610.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148610.html







--------------


انشاءالمحرك المغناطيسي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154292.html










-------



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144413.html



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154761.html

-----------


توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html










----------



طاحونة هواء تضاعف من إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121990.html








-----------

تصميم لمحطة تعمل على wind energy



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117352.html










-----------



تخزين الكهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154773.html









-----------


صوره متحركة تبين كيفية توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118827.html







-----------




استخدام طاقة الرياح (هل هي ممكن بهذه الطريقة) ... ارجو المشاركة



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103307.html








-----------


حساب الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من طاقة الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104011.html



كيف يمكننا الحصول على الكهرباء من الهواء نرجوا المشاركه


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101782.html


-----------


المانى اخترع دراجة تسير بسرعة 80 كيلومتر ساعة بالطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145977.html







-------------


الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة ‏



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50952.html





محرك دائم الحركة باستخدام الماء



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68996.html

-----------



Magnetic Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113246.html




شرح المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89511.html


-------------

عندي مجموعه من الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشرووع


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153946.html






-------------





 inverter العاكس من 12فولت الى 220 فولت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25656.html




-----------


استخراج الكهرباء من الماء الساكن


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145074.html






-----------

موقع رائع جدا يعلمك صناعة pv panels , windmills

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150265.html



من فلسطين السيارة الكهربية مشروع تخرج 2009 للمهندسين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150018.html



-----------
آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148609.html


----------


مولد كهرباء على الطاقة المغناطيسة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146637.html







------------
رساله إلي المشككين فقط في الطاقه الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148441.html


بطاريات يمكن طباعتها.. وصديقة للبيئة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147204.html

-----------


الطريق الى التقدم العلمى الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149239.html





-----------


طلب من المهندسين؟




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148073.html





-----------


التعاون فيما بيننا حول المحرك دائم الحركة .بعض الملفات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98069.html



-------------
موقع فديو للطاقة البديلة والمجانية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147511.html








-----------





----------








----------











--------






----------








-----------










-------------








جارى التكملة والتعديل فى وقت لاحق بأذن الله تعالى





--------------*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو عدم تكرار نفس المشاركة في عدة مواضيع..

هناك دوما إختلاف في الرأي .. 
فلا نتصور ان يتفق الجميع على موضوع واحد..

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجو عدم تكرار نفس المشاركة في عدة مواضيع..
> 
> هناك دوما إختلاف في الرأي ..
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى الكريم 

ليس القصد هنا تكرار المشاركة 
ولكن ماذا افعل بعضو احترف تعدد العضويات له بالمنتدى ولا هم له الا التكذيب وبدون ادلة او سند علمى 
كمن يقول انه ليس هناك شمس ولا قمر 

ان تلك الموضوعات وضعت بعد بحث وجهد جيد وترجمة ودراسة 
وقد طلبت منه وضعه اسانيده العلمية وللاسف يتهرب ويبدا كل مرة بعضوية جديدة 
لاهم له الا التكذيب وطلب حذف الموضوعات 

اذا فلماذا لايذهب الى مواقعها الاصلية على الانترنت ويطلب منهم حذفها 

وسلاحه الوحيد بالمنتدى السخرية والاستهزاء واحيانا التعدي بالسب والشتم على الاعضاء 
وان شئت لمعت لك الاعضاء والمشاركات اللتى كان يسخر ويستهزء فيها من الاعضاء 

فهو يرفض كل فكرة تقوم على الطاقة الحرة 

الرفض المقبول ان يقول رايئه وينصرف مشكورا 

اما انه يعود ويفرض رايه علينا بعدم الدراسة والبحث والتجربة فلماذا ؟

العلم للجميع فان رفضه احد فليتركه لغير ه فكل موضوعاتى علمية بحته واضعه النظريات العلمية اللتى تؤيدها 

فقد طفح بي الكيل من كثرة تكذيبهم وتعديه على وباقي الاعضاء بالاساءة والسخرية و التكذيب والتشكيك 

مع العلم ان هناك اعضاء بل وعلماء عرب توصلوا لتلك المحركات والدوائر الالكترونية اللتى تتنتج فائض كهربي عالى فما كان منه الا التشكيك فى كلامهم فعليه ان يراجع نفسه ويعتذر عن اساءاته للاعضاء بالمنتدى


----------



## الباتل1 (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير الهيتي (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على الاضافات القيمة


----------



## حسام الحسني (17 أكتوبر 2017)

اشكركم علي منحي هذه المعلومات


----------

